# Looking for good inexpensive impact sockets



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We are looking for a good inexpensive set of 1'' drive impact sockets. They will not be used everyday but when we need them we need them. Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Bob M said:


> We are looking for a good inexpensive set of 1'' drive impact sockets. They will not be used everyday but when we need them we need them. Any thoughts would be great.


Harbor Freight has a standard set not listed as impact.

Jumbo Socket Set - 21 Piece
Ingersoll Rand Impact Sockets &#151; 1in. Drive, 9-Pc. SAE Set, Model# SK8H9T | Impact Sockets | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob M said:


> We are looking for a good inexpensive set of 1'' drive impact sockets. They will not be used everyday but when we need them we need them. Any thoughts would be great.


You may want to try Buzzard Gulch. They sell almost any quality you desire, in sets or by the piece. Buzzard Gulch Catalog N 2010


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hard to find quality american made tools at reasonable price but not impossible. I've been buying T&E Tools for years now and haven't broken one yet.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3020424224011&set=a.1941402409140.110317.1064842274&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3020418783875&set=a.1941402409140.110317.1064842274&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3020422383965&set=a.1941402409140.110317.1064842274&type=1


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a set from HF that I bought for a song about 25 years ago (like $25). Goes from 7/16 up to 1 3/8 or thereabouts. They are black oxide coated and all deep socket. I use the 1/2" drive. I still have the 1/2" impact tool I bought with my set of sockets. It was a house brand and obviously made overseas. As I recall they mention that they are for impact. Normal sockets from them are chrome plated.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One thing I need to mention about the T&E Tools, they used to be a 100% American made, now you need to ask as some items are made in Taiwan these days. I deal with MAT (Mid American Tool) and simply ask the rep when they call me every few months or so.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a set of Grey Pneumatic 3/4" impact sockets for work. Use them quite frequently on my Snap On impact, and haven't broken one yet. Its the large set from 3/4" to 2 1/2" Just under $800 for a large set.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Like was said to me in my skid steer thread, "good and cheap" don't usually go together.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

"The cheapest one always costs more!"


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

eBay. You're better off buying American tools that a pawn shop has on eBay than trying to track down new cheapies.


----------

